# Old Country Grills



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with this company? They have a grill at Academy that looks good for $300.

http://www.bbquepits.com/bbq_grills.htm










This BBQ grill is made of 1/4" steel plate and all welded together.
It comes with a fire grate, a framed slide out cooking grill and an extra upper sliding grill. It also has the smoke stack placed in the center for better a heat distribution. It has 2 big steel wheels that make it easy to move on uneven surfaces and with the folding table it uses less space for storage.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

yea thats good as long as your not wanting to smoke anything


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

When I smoke stuff with a grill I just build a small fire on one side and place the meat on the other. 

It's not ideal but it works.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have the one with the firebox. It has been outstanding so far, Ive had it for about 6 mos. the only thing I would change is I wish it had a flange from the firebox to the pit to regulate the heat intensity throught the smoking surface. Nothin I cant deal with though. Quality workmanship so far


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

WilliamH said:


> When I smoke stuff with a grill I just build a small fire on one side and place the meat on the other.
> 
> It's not ideal but it works.


It was works very well . . . . just gotta be creative. :cheers: wg


----------

